# Left Smoked Ribs In BBQ Overnight and Forgot Until Today - Safe To Eat?



## gretscher (Aug 6, 2012)

Yesterday about 9:00 in the morning I smoked some ribs. We had a party at the house in the backyard.  Done smoking them at 3:00 in the afternoon.  Cut some up and served.  Closed the lid to the offset smoker and forgot they were there until today.  No ants attacked them overnight and they look fine.

Are they preserved enough with the smoke to still eat or would it be unsafe to eat them since they were not refridgerated and left out all day yestrday until now 9:35 AM PST.  It's about 73 F degrees now so I take it it's about 10 degrees hotter in the bbq.  

Please advise.  Should I eat or throw out?  Oh I have bbq sauce on them if that matters. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## coma44 (Aug 6, 2012)

Nope I would not risk it as there was no cure and it has been way to many hours.


----------



## gretscher (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info.  We had a backyard party and was so busy with all things involved in the party I forgot about the ribs since I closed the cover.  I had taken some out and cut them up and served but this last set of ribs that were in the bbq I just forgot about.  Too bad because the ribs turned out great.  I messed that one up.  I'm so upset but it's better than being ill.


coma44 said:


> Nope I would not risk it as there was no cure and it has been way to many hours.


----------



## coma44 (Aug 7, 2012)

Been there before, I had two stuffed burgers and two chicken halves staying "warm" in the grill last summer. They got forgoten untill 9pm when I went out to check the propane valve...... Oh well was all I could say at that point because it had been past the 4 hour mark of sitting in the danger zone temperature range (40 to 140)

And your right better sad about loosing some food than being sick for two days.


----------



## frosty (Aug 7, 2012)

I completely agree that it has been too long out of the heat and not refrigerated.  I wouldn't take a chance with my family or friends.

They deserve better than me guessing and making them sick.


----------

